# Water feature important for D. Azureus?



## cogobo (May 12, 2008)

Hi. I just started the construction of my first viv. in which I plan to house d. azureus and was wondering if the addition of a small pond + waterfall would have any benefits for the frogs (breeding?) or is it purely esthetic?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Purely esthetic. Although it is nice to give the frogs access to some water, a bowl, a nut pod, a small pond even, but they don't need a water feature to breed.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I took the advice giving to me when I first came here, and put at least a small pool in every viv I've put together. It looks nice, and gives you a place to suck the water out once in while for a good water change.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I also shouldn't say it is purley esthetic as there can be benefits, it is just not a requirement.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I know of some others including myself, whos azureus wouldn't breed until a waterfall or bubbler going in a pond was added.

rob


----------



## cogobo (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers so far, 

If I put a small pond in there will they carry the tads in there and "raise" them (I'd like to see that.)? I don't even know if Azureus will even consider doing it (tell me please ). In my first post, the breeding part was just a guess... but if there's any benefit to the frogs/plants in anyway I'll do it. Oh and btw does any of you know a reliable online shop/breeder shipping to canada that won't sell ridiculously overpriced Azureus?


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Azureus are not eggfeeders, so they will just deposit the tads and let them fend for themselves. The hard part of water features in smaller tanks is always having the substrate completely soaked ( not good for plants ). The tank I used was a 30 breeder, here is an old pic of the tank.











The tank has since met its demise.

Rob


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It was very nive though. I love the contour. Got anything else to post.


----------



## cogobo (May 12, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> It was very nive though. I love the contour. Got anything else to post.


Yea, I'd like to see more pics too... and what is that moss covering everything?

edit: Will the Azureus thrive more in a tropical setup with plants similar to those found in their native country or more of a "woodland" type of viv. would be as good?


----------

